# Wacom without pressure sensitivity



## felselva (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi, everyone

I got my Wacom Intuos Draw to work partially. The pen can move the pointer, but there's no pressure sensitivity. Anyone had this problem before and was able to fix?

I've searched in multiple places trying to find a solution.

 This case (https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/current-state-of-wacom-tablet-drivers-in-freebsd-11.68253) is similar, but with no solution.

I have installed xf86-input-wacom (tried from the tree and from the ports, no difference), devd, HAL.

This is my /boot/loader.conf:


```
legal.realtek.license.ack="1"
webcmd_enable="YES"
cuse_load="YES"
cuse4bsd_load="YES"
if_ath_load="YES"
```

This is my /etc/rc.conf:


```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="bsdmachine"
keymap="br.kbd"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
kld_list="i915kms"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
devd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
webcamd_enable="YES"
wacom_porttype="usb"
wacom_types="stylus eraser"
```

I don't think `wacom_porttype` and `wacom_types` are needed (found in an old thread), but nothing changes without them.

This is my /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf:


```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier    "Touchpad"
    MatchIsTouchpad    "yes"
    Driver        "synaptics"
    Option        "AccelFactor"        "1.0"
    Option        "TapButton1"        "1"
    Option        "TapButton2"        "2"
    Option        "TapButton3"        "3"
    Option        "VertTwoFingerScroll"    "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "wacom stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Type"            "stylus"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/event0"
    Option          "AutoServerLayout"    "true"
    Option        "Mode"            "Relative"
    Option        "PressCurve"        "0,0,100,100"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "wacom eraser"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Type"            "eraser"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/event0"
    Option          "AutoServerLayout"    "true"
    Option        "PressCurve"        "0,0,100,100"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "wacom pad"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Type"            "pad"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/event1"
    Option          "AutoServerLayout"    "true"
EndSection
```

I added `PressCurve` to see if that would solve the problem, but it didn't. `xsetwacom` lists the devices normally.


----------



## mablung_miriel (Mar 25, 2019)

A *Wacom Intuos Pro Medium* here, also without pressure sensitivity in GIMP, and in Krita 4.1.5 crashes when the pointer of the Stylus enters in the drawing area (tested on an Asus laptop with HD 620 graphics and on a desktop with AMD processor and graphics). I was expecting a new version of Krita but I understand from other topics that the tablet is not fully supported. Well, I would have liked to replace my own Linux workstation with a FreeBSD one...

I am already able to use FreeBSD to program and debug STM32 microcontrollers and I have everything set to use also PIC12-16-18 microcontrollers. 

Also Lazarus+FreePascal works well and compile the *VPC* (Visual Pin Configurator for Nucleo-L152RE board) application developed initially on Linux. 

My wife's office and social media needs are fully covered by the actual FreeBSD version, no complains here.

Unfortunately, because I don't have a working pair of Krita+Wacom Intuos Pro Medium, my daughter (that is a student at an art school) is against making the family main computer a FreeBSD workstation  

Maybe next time... 'till then, I use it on a live USB memory stick.


----------



## felselva (Apr 2, 2019)

Unfortunately I was never able to solve this problem


----------

